# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Reacties/ervaringen ivm laxeermiddelengebruik

## sweety19

Heey mensen, ik heb één advies voor iedereen die aan de laxeerpillen wil: BEGIN ER NIET AAN WANT HET MAAKT JE KAPOT!!!!!!!! Ik praat uit eigen ervaring. Ik heb die dingen ruim anderhalf jaar geslikt, ze zijn verslavend als je af wilt vallen, maar ik ben er nu gelukkig vanaf. En geloof me vrolijker wordt je er niet van, want ik ben nu nog onzekerder dan dat ik al ben en heb problemen met mijn gezondheid. Dus begin er alsjeblieft niet aan!
Groetjes mij

----------


## Gypsy

Hallo,

Ik ben nog al geschockt om te lezen dat hier mensen zijn die gaan afvallen d.m.v. laxeerpillen.
Daar zijn deze pillen niet voor bestemd en zeker ook niet voor geschikt.

Het gebruik van laxeerpillen om af te vallen kan serieuze schadelijke gevolgen hebben.!!!!!!

De allerbeste manier van afvallen is nog altijd, uitkijken met wat je eet (elk pondje gaat door het mondje) en beweging. (Dat zou toch voor een kind van 12 geen probleem moeten zijn!!)

Dit advies komt van een ex-annorexia (gelukkig) patiënte die door dit soort middelen op het randje van leven en dood is geweest.

Alsjeblieft neem deze waarschuwing tot je.......

----------


## wateraddict

mensen, luister aub! ik ben zelf nog maar een guppie, word volgende maand 16, maar weet heel goed waar ik het over heb! ik heb nu sinds mijn 14e anorexia en soms hevige periodes van(min of meer) boulimia. en in die periodes slik ik mij ook gek aan lax. pillen :Frown:  het probleem is: ze werken NIET!! laat je niet bedonderen! ik ben er helaas al aan verslaafd, weet dat het enige gewicht wat je ermee verliest, 1 á 2 kilo VOCHT is, maar ik kan mijzelf al niet meer tegenhouden ze toch te gebruiken. ze zijn ontzettend slecht voor je darmen en maag, kunnen ervoor zorgen dat je de rest van je leven met een stoma rond loopt. en dat geldt niet alleen voor mensen die er al 10 jaar lang iedere dag 40 stuks van slikken. dat geldt net zo goed voor iemand die er een weekje mee probeert te 'kuren' alsjeblieft mensen, begin er niet mee!
je wint er niks mee, en waarschijnlijk verlies je zelfs! en dan heb ik het dus NIET over lichaamsgewicht...

ik hoop écht dat jullie dit uit jullie hoofd zetten! het is zo verslavend en volledig nutteloos, wat er ook word beweerd. lax. werkt in op het laatste deel van je darmenstelsel, en dat is pas nádat de calorieen uit het voedsel zijn opgenomen. dit gebeurd namelijk in het éérste deel van je darmen! en nee, er is niks wat dat kan voorkomen

NIET DOEN DUS!! :Frown:  

wateraddict

----------


## miriam 12

Hoe is het in godsnaam mogenlijk om die rotzooi zo te kunnen verkopen.Er moest een wet komen die dit zou kunnen verkomen zodat je die rommel alleen op dokters advies zou kunnen krijgen.Het is levens gevaarlijk om laxceermiddelen te slikken.Je maakt alles kapot van binnen.
Meisjes gebruik je verstand jullie zijn nog zo jong en jullie lichaam veranderd nog steeds.
groetjes miriam

----------


## MrS

Ik vind dat wanneer je te dik bent, je gewoon moet gaan dieten zonder rare hulpmiddelen te gebruiken. En al helemaal als je er geen verstand van hebt. Laxeermiddelen zijn geen middelen waarmee je zult afvallen in vet.

----------


## Gast200

Mensen al die gewichten die jullie op noemen zijn helemaal niet zwaar :S doe eens ff normaal .... ! Ik weet niet wie jullie als voorbeeld nemen van een mooi slank lichaam maarehm pas op voor anorexia. Wil je verstandig afvallen doe het dan op een andere manier of met een gezond dieet... 
kijk eens op http://www.bodyfirm.nl?partner=6108 !

----------


## nikita

Het enige wat je tegen vreetbuien kunt doen is ze zoveel mogelijk uit de weg gaan door iets anders te gaan doen, Veel water drinken is ook een oplossing je komt er vol van te zitten en het is ook gezond. 
Vindt het wel verontrustend dat zoveel jongen meiden met dat gewicht zichzelf nog te dik vinden. heb zelf 14 jaar boulimia gehad en dit is geen lolletje. Ga die kant niet op dan ben je nog verder van huis.
ga anders hulp zoeken en wat de meeste al zeggen gezond eten en sporten. is nog leuk ook!!!
en dat laxeerpillen gedoe als je dat doet ben je niet echt slim bezig als je denkt dat dit helpt en dat je je hierdoor beter gaat voelen dan heb je het verkeerd. dit zal aan het begin namelijk alleen tijdelijk zo zijn, voor de rest verpest je je lichaam.
nou ik wens jullie het beste en hoop dat je een verstandige oplossing vind.
groet nikita

----------


## CarDani

Je moet gewoon niet zo veel eten.

Met laxeerpillen help je je lijf naar de sodemieter.

Probeer de achterliggende oorzaak te vinden van je eetbuiten. Pas dan ben je op de goede weg.

----------


## soetje

hoi,

Ik vind raar dat mensen laxeermiddel willen gebruiken om alleen maar te afvallen. Als je lichaam je lief is dan gebruik je geen laxm. maar eet gezond en beweeg gezond. Schuif de verantwoordelijkheid naar je zelf en niet naar een drug/medicijn. Wees gelukkig wie je bent en hoe je bent, zolang jij jezelf niet accepteert zoals je bent zal je ook niet gaan accepteren als je 10 kilo minder beweegt.

----------


## Flowerchild

Ik schrik erg van de berichten in dit topic.
Ten 1e: van laxeermiddelen val je niet af.
Ten 2e: ze maken je lichaam kapot.
Je darmen worden lui en de kans bestaat dat je uiteindelijk een stoma nodig hebt.
Bovendien verstoort het de zouthuishouding in je lichaam, wat o.a. kan leiden tot een hartstilstand.

Need I say more??

Bovendien lijkt het me uiterst gevaarlijk aan mensen die duidelijk eetgestoord bezig zijn tips te geven om af te vallen, onder het avondeten uit te komen, enz.

Ik leef al zeker 10 jaar in een hel, o.a. veroorzaakt door anorexia.
Gelukkig ben ik zo 'verstandig' geweest nooit te braken of te laxeren.
Dan had ik mezelf nog meer kapotgemaakt dan ik nu al heb gedaan.

Ik vind dit topic erg gevaarlijk.
Mensen worden erdoor op ideeën gebracht, jonge, kwetsbare mensen.
Ik vind dit geen goede zaak.

Hoe dieper je in een eetstoornis terecht komt, hoe moeilijker het meestal is er weer uit te komen.

Als je je leven tot een (blijvende) hel wilt maken, kan ik je niet tegenhouden.
Maar wees gewaarschuwd.

----------


## Flowerchild

# Door veelvuldig braken komen de slokdarm en de mondholte voortdurend in contact met het maagzuur. Hierdoor wordt het glazuur van het gebit aangetast (cariës) en kunnen de speekselklieren opzetten. Ook keelpijn en langdurige heesheid kunnen door het braken ontstaan.
# Door het gebruik van laxeer- en vochtafdrijvende middelen raakt de vochthuishouding verstoord. Het gevolg hiervan kan een lage bloeddruk zijn met klachten als duizeligheid, zwakte, een licht gevoel in het hoofd en flauwvallen.
# Door braken of het gebruik van laxeermiddelen kan een tekort aan kalium ontstaan, wat kan leiden tot nier- en leverbeschadigingen, spierkrampen, hartritmestoornissen en hartstilstand.
# Er kan een tekort aan vitaminen en mineralen ontstaan. Ook kan bloedarmoede optreden. 

Een qoute van http://www.sabn.nl

----------


## Derana

Wat ik hier lees maakt me zo triest. 54 kg, 51 kg en jezelf nog te dik vinden. :Frown:  
Beseffen jullie dan niet dat je jezelf kapot maakt? Je mag er zowiezo zijn, of je nou dik of dun bent. Wat maakt het in godsnaam uit? Het gaat er om of je gezond bent.
Ja, ik begrijp de onzekerheid, en ik begrijp dat jullie je niet lekker in je vel zitten. Maar denk je nou echt dat je met een paar kilo verschil een ander persoon wordt? En ook al zou je je beter voelen, het gevoel hebben dat je controle hebt over je lichaam. Ik durf mijn hand voor in het vuur te steken dat je je na een poosje toch weer rot gaat voelen. En wat is er dan aan de beurt? Je neus? Je borsten? Of toch maar weer een paar kilo er af.
Hou alsjeblieft op om jezelf de vernieling in te helpen. Je wordt er echt geen beter persoon van.
Met laxeermiddelen haal je vocht weg uit het lichaam. Alleen maar vocht en meer niet. Als uitdroging en slecht werkende darmen voor jullie de sleutel naar een zelfverzekerde toekomst lijkt te zijn... Denk dan nog een keer na.
Waarschijnlijk praat ik tegen dovemans oren, maar het is het al waard als ik stiekum toch 1 persoon hiermee aan het denken maak.

groetjes,
Derana

----------


## NannaDikkerd

Hej, berichtje voor jullie allen.
Mijn leven is al 4 jaar een hel. ik ben van anorexia patient naar bolumic-kid naar nu binge eater gegaan. ik ben al 4 jaar doodongelukkig met mijn lijf en alles waar ik voorsta. ik heb laxeermiddelen, hongerremmers, vetverbranders en van alles gebruikt. het lijkt een oplossing maar dat is het niet! geloof me alsjeblieft! 
en waarom ook wel.. ik ben eignelijk zo dom, ik weet namelijk dat het jullie toch niet uit maakt wat ik zeg.. het had mij 4 jaar geleden ook niets uit gemaakt. alleen maar aangemoedigd. Maar meiden, alsjeblieft, stop ermee nu het nog kan, zoek hulp, vertel het. vermoord jezelf neit, en maak jezelf niet ongelukkig! Ga naar een dietiste als je af wil vallen. die kan je precies vertellen waar jij, persoonlijk, dik van wordt, en zorgt dan voor een goed dieet waar je ECHT van afvalt! Ga geen pillen bestellen op internet, of kopen in de winkel, je raakt er veel geld aan kwijt (ook aan de pillen die maar 1.65 kosten per potje) en het is niet goed voor je! misschien werken ze eerst wel maar als je eer eenmaal mee stopt is je lichaam aan die dingen gewerkt en doet het niets meer! dan zwel je dus op als een ballon! 
JONGENS HOUD OP! ALSJEBLIEFT! 
als je je leven niet in een hel wil veranderen, stop dan
succes,
sterkte
en liefs,
nan

----------


## Nora

Dames,

Als ik jullie zo hoor, vinden jullie zelf al dat je niet helemaal verstandig bezig bent. Anders hoef je ook niet zo te schamen voor je vriendinnen. Jezelf uithongeren of laxeerpillen gebruiken op een leeftijd dat je nog in de groei bent, lijkt mij ook niet verstandig. Je hebt bouwstoffen nodig om te groeien en je lekker in je vel te voelen. Want neem van mij aan dat je niet te genieten bent als je een eetprobleem hebt. Je wordt al sjachie als je omgeving je erop aanspreekt of op ander gedrag je aanspreekt. Als je zo met je lichaam bezig bent, geniet je ook minder van het leven zelf. Ik zou eerst eens achterhalen waarom je zo met afvallen bezig bent. Want de oorzaak hoeft niet alleen te zijn dat je jezelf te dik vindt. Miscchien wil je juist controle over je lichaam krijgen, omdat de controle over andere dingen je is ontnomen. Als ik jullie was zou ik me daar meer op richten dan op het afvallen.

Succes ermee.

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## anoniem99

> Dames,
> 
> Als ik jullie zo hoor, vinden jullie zelf al dat je niet helemaal verstandig bezig bent. Anders hoef je ook niet zo te schamen voor je vriendinnen. Jezelf uithongeren of laxeerpillen gebruiken op een leeftijd dat je nog in de groei bent, lijkt mij ook niet verstandig. Je hebt bouwstoffen nodig om te groeien en je lekker in je vel te voelen. Want neem van mij aan dat je niet te genieten bent als je een eetprobleem hebt. Je wordt al sjachie als je omgeving je erop aanspreekt of op ander gedrag je aanspreekt. Als je zo met je lichaam bezig bent, geniet je ook minder van het leven zelf. Ik zou eerst eens achterhalen waarom je zo met afvallen bezig bent. Want de oorzaak hoeft niet alleen te zijn dat je jezelf te dik vindt. Miscchien wil je juist controle over je lichaam krijgen, omdat de controle over andere dingen je is ontnomen. Als ik jullie was zou ik me daar meer op richten dan op het afvallen.
> 
> Succes ermee.
> 
> Groetjes, Nora


 
hoe kom je dat te weten dan, of er meer achter zit..

----------


## soepkip

alles wat ik hier lees, laat me erg schrikken..
ik heb 11 jaar een ernstige eetstoornis gehad en neem van mij aan dat ik dit niemand toewens..
door onregelmatig en te weinig te eten, val je soms wel af.. maar je komt ook snel weer aan... door geen ontbijt te nemen, komt je stofwisseling niet op gang en zal je dus snel moe zijn en sneller aankomen... het is verstandig om normaal en gezond te eten.
Verder heb ik ook overmatig laxeerpillen gebruikt.. dit zorgt er alleen maar voor dat je jezelf uitdroogt. Alles wat in je dikke darm zit, komt eruit.. dit betekent dus, dat er geen vitaminen en mineralen meer opgenomen worden in je lichaam en je daardoor moe gaat voelen en futloos.. daarnaast krijg je op den duur enorme buikkrampen en op het moment dat je ermee stopt, werkt je darmstelsel niet goed meer... het kan overgaan en je darmen kunnen zichzelf herstellen, maar veel mensen houden er spastische darmen aan over, ik dus ook.. momenteel kan ik veel dingen niet eten en moet ik altijd rekening houden met mijn darmen. 
dus alsjeblieft meiden... uiteindelijk ben je mooi zoals je bent... dunne mensen zijn namelijk niet mooi als ze zichzelf niet mooi vinden!!!!
zodra je jezelf ok vind, dan straal je dat uit en zullen anderen je ook mooi vinden.. zelfs al heb je een buikje.. 
en zoals mijn vriend altijd zegt: wie wil der nou een vriendin die je niet durft te knuffelen, omdat je bang bent dat ze doorbreekt....

----------


## peugot406

Heej..

Ik ben 8 jaar verslaafd geweest aan laxeermiddelen. Ik slikte er ontzettende veel op een dag. Nu ben ik aan het studeren maar als ik 's avonds uit wil gaan krijg ik erge buikkrampen en een opgeblazen gevoel omdat ik dan normaal laxeerpilletjes slikte. 3 weken geleden heb ik de moed gevonden om er mee te stoppen. Ik hield ontzetten veel vocht vast, daarom zei ik tegen mensen dat ik keelontsteking had. Nu begint mijn lichaam eindelijk weer normaal te doen en mijn darmen beginnen weer te werken. Best een vreemd gevoel!
Ik ben er gewoon van de ene op de andere dag mee gestopt. Het belangrijkste is dat je veel drinkt en zorgt dat je iets eet met veel vezels erin zoals gedroogde vruchten of granen. Ook ben ik activia gaan eten. Dit heeft echt een possitief effect!
Hier op het forum lees ik heel veel berichten over meisjes die eraan willen beginnen, ALSJEBLIEFT DOE HET NIET! 
De laatste paar jaar beheerste het mijn leven. Ik slikte ze bijna elke dag, dus als ik op vakantie ging moest ik flink inkopen, als ik bij vriendinnen bleef slapen moest ik dat van te voren plannen. Ik heb proefwerken verknald omdat ik heel erg naar de wc moest maar al 2 keer in de les was geweest dus niet meer durfde. Mijn ouders kwamen erachter en waren ontzettend boos en verdrietig. Verder is het ook nog eens super duur.

Stoppen is moeilijk maar niet onmogelijk. Jammer genoeg is er niet zoveel op internet te vinden wat moet je moet doen als je wilt stoppen met laxeermiddelen. Als je stopt moet je dus gewoon veel drinken, vezelrijke voeding eten en bewegen. Bewegen is echt belangrijk, afgelopen keer kon ik gewoon voelen dat tijdens het sporten mijn darmen begonnen te werken.
Het is wel 3 weken zwaar, maar die gaan echt voorbij! En daarna voel je je super trots en vrij omdat je nergens meer rekening meer mee hoeft te houden! 

Dus begin er niet aan, of stop nu!

----------


## Nora

> hoe kom je dat te weten dan, of er meer achter zit..


Bij een psycholoog kom je erachter waardoor je controle wilt hebben op je gewicht. Klinkt heel lullig om zo jong al naar de psycholoog te gaan, maar het helpt wel. Tenminste bij mij dan toen ik 14 was. Nu ik ouder ben, ben ik blij dat ik die stappen heb ondernomen, omdat ik dingen verwerkt heb uit mijn gezinssituatie. Nu hik ik er niet meer tegenaan en ben ik niet meer bezig met mijn gewicht, maar met hoe ik me van binnen voel. 

Vaak als je het gevoel hebt geen controle te hebben op je leven, wil je juist ergens wel controle over hebben. Vaak is dat dan je gewicht. Bij de psycholoog kun je dus achterhalen waar je geen controle over hebt en kun je er iets aan doen.

----------


## storm

laxeerpillen zijn helemaal niet goed!!!!!
Je kan er door uitdrogen!
Vooral als je er 15 per dag neemt.
Het lijkt me beter om hulp te zoeken, op deze manier maak je je lichaam kapot!
Je moet trots zijn op wie en wat je bent.
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je denkt "dat is makkelijker gezegt dan gedaan"
Zet je trots aan de kant en zoek hulp voor het te laat is.
Ik heb zelf nooit boulimia gehad, maar heb wel een gewicht gehad van 95 kg.
Door niet bang te wezen om hulp te vragen hoef je niet te grijpen naar de laxerende middelen.

----------


## Wendy

Mijn vraag/advies aan jullie is; waarom je controle wilt hebben over je gewicht? Want vaak heeft het niets te maken met dat je echt te dik bent, maar met een controle over iets hebben. Als je het hebt ontdekt kun je daar aan werken. Want het is zo zonde als je zoveel met je lichaam bezig bent. Je bent dan niet echt aan het genieten van het leven en veel leuke dingen gaan langs je heen. Een voorbeeld: Je loopt in de stad met een vriendin. Jij kijkt waarschijnlijk alleen in de ramen of je niet te dik bent. Hoe kijken jongens naar me. Ze vinden me vast te dik. Terwijl je kan genieten dat je samen met je vriendin door de stad loopt en samen lekker kletst. Daarnaast zullen de jongens naar je kijken omdat ze je mooi vinden. Dus onderzoek voor jezelf waarom je negatief kijkt naar je eigen lichaam. Succes ermee.

----------


## Zwemmertje

Haai Wendy,
Hoe kan je onderzoeken of je negatief naar je lichaam kijkt,
want ik heb er denk ik ook een beetje last van...:S

Bedankt,
Zwemmertje

----------


## Wendy

Hoi Zwemmertje,

Het is al goed dat je denkt er last van te hebben. Ik weet niet hoe jouw leven er to nu toe heeft uitgezien. Je hoeft niets heftigs meegemaakt te hebben om onzeker te zijn over hoe je eruit ziet. Zowiezo bestaat de puberteit vol van onzekerheden en je hormonen doen genoeg werk om je onstabiel te maken. Daarom kan het al zijn dat een jongen je onzekerheid over jezelf heeft versterkt. Het kan ook zijn dat je iemand in je omgeving hebt die veel met het uiterlijk bezig is en het vanzelf hebt overgenomen. Kijk naar wat je hebt meegemaakt. Bijvoorbeeld als je gepest bent op school, kun je denken dat je niet veel waard bent. Als je dan die paar keer dat je in de spiegel durft te kijken jezelf ziet, vind je jezelf te dik. Aan je dijen zitten vet, je buik mag ook platter. Je aandacht verplaatst zich dan naar je uiterlijk en niet naar wat je werkelijk van binnen voelt. Dus om je eigenlijk waardig te voelen wil je iedereen laten zien dat je kan afvallen en je lichaam onder controle kan hebben. Dit is een voorbeeld van hoe een situatie kan zijn. Bij jou kan de oorzaak ergens anders liggen. Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan, want specifiek kunnen zeggen hoe je het kan onderzoeken, weet ik niet. Een psycholoog zou je kunnen helpen. Dat kan een hele drempel zijn, maar hij/zij kan je wel bijstaan bij je zoektocht. Je mag ook mij vragen stellen. Hopelijk kan ik deze dan antwoorden, want ik spreek alleen uit ervaring.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## happy

Veel mensen willen graag afvallen. Maar om dit nu met laxeren te doen???
Nogmeer mensen hebben problemen met de darmen. Vandaar dat er zoveel producten verkrijgbaar zijn in de winkel die "zogenaamd" op de darmflora werken. Wil je het *echte* geheim weten van succesvol en blijvend afslanken lees dan het verhaal op *www.effectief-afvallen.nl* 20 kilo in 5 maand op natuurlijke wijze afvallen zonder deze nog aan te komen.

Verpest en beschadig je darmen niet met laxeren!!

----------


## Four Roses

Is niet aan te raden. Dit soort praktijken zijn schadelijk voor je lichaam. Dan ben je straks misschien wel slank (tijdelijk), maar heb je wel je lichaam schade toegebracht. Of is dat van minder belang? :Confused:

----------


## davanzu21

Laxeerpillen maken je hele ingewanden stuk, en je verliest vocht dat er bijna meteen weer aan zit. En als je veel neemt wordt je kotsmisselijk en kan je jezelf echt niet houden, je MOET naar de plee, waar je ook bent, al is het in de bus naar school.

----------


## Hna

hee
ik las je bericht en ik vind het egt hartstikke erg!!
ik wil echt zeggen dat je echt moét proeberen iets te eten,
ookal is het maar weining,
maar probeer wel in iedereval elke dag een paar maaltijden te eten.
mij moeder heeft het vroeger gehad, i
ik bestond toen nog niet maar ze vertlede dat ze er met haar 18e mee 
is begonnen en pas op haar 30e weer echt normaal kon eten!!
je moet dus echt oppassen je hele leven kan er door veranderen.
groetjes van mij, hanna

----------


## d/c

jaa dat is wel waar, wat ik nu eet is s'ochtends een appel en ik moet s'avond gewoon mee eten maar k probeer het minimale te eten. maar ik ben zo bang dat je onvruchtbaar wordt:O. kan dat gebeuren? 
maar we gaan gewoon samen proberen aftevallen  :Wink: 
gaat ons echt wel lukken ,
kus, diede

----------


## shygirl*

jullie willen zo graag afvallen.
maar blijf eraf als je het niet voor medische omstandigheden niet nodig hebt!
het maakt je lichaam verslaafd en kapot!
ga dan dieten!

het is niet vereveldn bedoeld maar het gaat een keer verkeerd.. lig je in het ziekenhuis met een kapotte darm!
wat zeg je dan tegen je ouders en familie en vrienden.
ze zullen je misschien laten stikken
kap er mee nu het nog kan!

shygirl*

----------


## shygirl*

DOE HET NIET!
het maakt je kapot..
je zult wel denken een buitenstaander heeft niks met mij te maken.
maar stop of blijf eraf nu het nog kan!
eet gezond
sport zo vaak als je wilt
maar doe het niet!

Shygirl* :Smile:

----------


## shygirl*

ik wil wel afvallen.. maar op een !gezonde!manier. het lijkt wel of iedereen in mijn buurt het ongezond doet! dat wil ik niet!

heeft iemand tips?
Shygirl*

----------


## d/c

> ik wil wel afvallen.. maar op een !gezonde!manier. het lijkt wel of iedereen in mijn buurt het ongezond doet! dat wil ik niet!
> 
> heeft iemand tips?
> Shygirl*


ga sonja bakkeren

----------


## michelle1986

hallo,

ik raad het je echt af om ze te gaan gebruiken..
ik heb ze zelf ook gebruikt..
en ik was aan de pil en door die pillen helpt de pil niet meer
daarom was ik op mijn 17e al zwanger..
het is ook super slecht voor je darmen want nu is het3 jaar later bijna mijn zoontje is nu 2 en mijn darmen zijn nog steeds niet wat het was.
dus ik raad iedereen blijf er alsjeblieft vanaf..

----------


## tiny0190

ontzettend stom om te denken dat de overtollige kilootjes er afgaan met laxeermiddelen . ga gewoon verder met gezond maar voldoende eten,bijv;veel groenten, volkoren producten ,fruit ,magere melkproducten mager boterhambeleg .er is echt genoeg in de supermarkt te vinden hoor!
laat die zoetigheden dan weg en doe je dagelijkse stukje(magervlees of vis eens grillen ipv bakken .wil je toch bakken, gebruik dan eens met een klein stukje boter en olijfolie.
het klinkt gek, maar door verzadigd vet zoals boter te vervangen door onverzadigd vet zoals olijf olie, val je makkelijker af,
een bijkomend voordeel is, je stoelgang gaat makkelijker.
dus laat het vooral uit je hoofd om laxeermiddelen te kopen om af te vallen
na jaren van laxeermiddel gebruik, krijg je helemaal geen mormale stoelgangmeer
is het je dat dan waard?

----------


## Agnes574

Van laxeermiddelen verlies je enkel vocht;geen vet!
Daarnaast krijgt je lichaam een tekort aan vocht,wat tot uitdroging kan leiden=zeer gevaarlijk!!
Ook krijgt je lichaam ver geen noodzakelijke voedingsstoffen binnen,omdat je diarree krijgt!!
Je darmen worden daarbij ook nog eens blijvend lui....zodat je véél vlugger vet vasthoudt en dikker wordt,als je met die middelen stopt...én iedereen stopt....zodra ze merken hoe slecht je ervan wordt en hoe slecht het voor je lichaam is!
Conclusie;begin nooit met laxeermiddelen,want ze maken je lichaam letterlijk kapot!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Als je ze nodig hebt ivm opstipatie bijv,dan kun je ze vrij krijgen bij apotheek of drogist(je zult er idd wél om moeten vragen)

grtjs Agnes

----------

